# Kayak Minnow bucket



## Wilber

I like live bait from my yak and have used many different ways to keep minnows alive. Either they were to bulky or they just didn't work. This summer a friend came up with the perfect Yak Minnow Keeper. Use a Power ade bottle with a hole drilled in the center of the cap and pass a line through and tie a knot. Then drill several small holes around the top third of the bottle, this allows water to circulate when drployed but when you put it in the cup holder in the yak it stays two thirds full. It pulls pretty good on short reset paddles. It keeps a dozen large minnows alive all day.


----------



## jay b

I just use the yellow floating kind with the spring closing access lid on the side of the top that's about the size of a gallon jug. If I'm not moving it's beside me on a short leash and from point "A" to point "B" it's in my lap. As long as the distance from point "A" to point "B" isn't too far there's no problem keeping them alive. 

I've used it many times Flounder fishing to buy Gudgeons at the B & T shop and launch 10-20 minutes later with no loss of live bait but those guys are pretty hardy. It does keep cast-netted baits very well too but you just need to not get too greedy and try to fill it up too full.


----------



## Wilber

I used the standard minnow bucket the most until I got the little bottle rig. I like it cause it fit the cupholder on the Prowler.


----------



## chest2head&glassy

Wilber - If my Trident had a cupholder that would work great. How do you retrieve the minnows from the bottle? You just pour them out?


----------



## Fishman

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...59960&003=4239056&camp=CSE:GooglePLA:11892801


----------



## jay b

That's the one, at least for me ...


----------



## Carolina Rebel

Still working on one that will stay in the water while I paddle. Using something like the powerade bottle now, but man you take shad out of the water for a minute and they're done.


----------



## jay b

Attach whatever one you want to use to your after anchor trolley but make sure the end that's not attached to the trolley line is heavier so the "towing" and stays barely out of the water. 

That way you can let it follow you without being too much of a drag when you paddle but then still retrieve it when you stop to fish.


----------



## alamino

*Live bait bucket*

I made mine ...cheap. Low drag and sits upright in water when stopped.

go to http://alanalboa.com and click on topic at top


----------



## Wilber

Sorry for the delay C2H, Just pour the water through your fingers till you get one. Screw the top back one the bottle, throw it overboard and it refills. Too easy.


----------



## wannabeangler

Cheap! Easy!

Use an onion bag! Put minnows in bag and put over side. When one is needed, just pull bag up, reach in and grab one!


----------

